
eBay went straight to the nuke - far33d
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/06/ebay_went_strai.html
======
far33d
"Where's the nimble startup ready to challenge eBay in a powerplay without the
risk of losing a three-figure $ million revenue stream, and when will eBay
recognize - like Facebook - that they're a platform and not a closed bundle of
applications."

